# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  First plants

## Eli

I got my first real plants for my aquarium; dwarf's hair and anubias nana.  I know that the anubias needs shade, but I wasn't given any specific lighting requirements when purchasing it.

I also have recently got a marimo, which my ACFs have been loving to play around with, which from what I understand, is good for the health of it.

Thank you in advance for any suggestions  :Frog Smile:

----------


## bill

Anubias will grow under any lighting. They will grow just fine under a standard t8 aquarium bulb provided it is of the proper color temp.

----------


## Eli

> Anubias will grow under any lighting. They will grow just fine under a standard t8 aquarium bulb provided it is of the proper color temp.


What about dwarf's hair?  I tried to get some answers out of staff, but they just gave me the runaround and basically said "well...if it doesn't have light it won't grow as much..."  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bill

Dwarf hair grass will grow under low lighting conditions, but very, very slowly. It really shines when it gets high light and co2 supplementation, which obviously  wouldn't be a good idea in an acf tank  :Smile:

----------


## Eli

> Dwarf hair grass will grow under low lighting conditions, but very, very slowly. It really shines when it gets high light and co2 supplementation, which obviously  wouldn't be a good idea in an acf tank


Yeah, not so much a good idea to make it grow faster.  So it's good I picked two light-compatible pants.  Thanks for the info.  I think the last plant I took care of was a cactus lol

----------


## bill

Lol no problem  :Smile:

----------

